# Renaissance Kennels?? Help!



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Looking for help from people here with experience to look over this breeders site and tell me what ya'll think. :help:

He's very close to my house, found His site through a net search of my area. I'm going to meet Him and look at His facility today.
And having no experience in bloodlines or proper breeding for purpose, I was hoping that some of you could view his site and give me your opinions.

Not sure if maybe someone has heard of this breeder??

Thanks for the help. http://www.dogtrainingboarding.com/

David


----------



## clearcreekranch (Mar 18, 2010)

My trainer trains at his facility and I met him, but don't know anything about him as a breeder. You haven't said what you are looking for in a pup, pet, sport, etc???


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Bumping this up so hopefully someone with experience will see it and help you!!


----------



## Klamari (Aug 6, 2010)

My club trains at that kennel once a week. He has a really nice training field, nice guy. Still a novice myself so can't really offer an opinion about his breeding program. 

I have seen two of his dogs work, one was a bitch I think he has used for previous breedings, one was a dog he kept back from a litter.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

JustMeLeslie said:


> Bumping this up so hopefully someone with experience will see it and help you!!


Thanks, I appreciate it.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Klamari said:


> My club trains at that kennel once a week. He has a really nice training field, nice guy. Still a novice myself so can't really offer an opinion about his breeding program.
> 
> I have seen two of his dogs work, one was a bitch I think he has used for previous breedings, one was a dog he kept back from a litter.


 
I just met Rod, and He is a really nice guy. He showed me the pregnant female(Cass), and the male (Bruno), both beautiful dogs. He said I could attend their Thursday training in Schutzhund to see dogs working.

I'm still looking for advice and opinions from experienced folks here.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

clearcreekranch said:


> My trainer trains at his facility and I met him, but don't know anything about him as a breeder. You haven't said what you are looking for in a pup, pet, sport, etc???


I'd like to train and get involved in Schutzhund, but I am a beginner and never done it before. I have had two GSD's as family companions. Lokking for a pup that meets that criteria.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

It's hard to comment when the dogs have no pedigrees, titles, or certifications shown. From seeing two of his dogs in person you know more than anyone online does. 

Looks like a beautiful facility.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

BlackthornGSD said:


> It's hard to comment when the dogs have no pedigrees, titles, or certifications shown. From seeing two of his dogs in person you know more than anyone online does.
> 
> Looks like a beautiful facility.


I pulled up his kennel information on PD - These were the dogs listed as being associated with his kennel. (not that the database is always right..)

Renaissance - German Shepherd dog pedigree Search results


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> I pulled up his kennel information on PD - These were the dogs listed as being associated with his kennel. (not that the database is always right..)
> 
> Renaissance - German Shepherd dog pedigree Search results


 
I need to ask a question based on what you found since I'm not very knowledgeable when it comes to pedigrees, titles, and certifications. 
By what you saw on the pedigree database are these solid working GSD's in your opinion???


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

DaveWallerCB said:


> By what you saw on the pedigree database are these solid working GSD's in your opinion???


Way out of my league, but will bump and hope someone else sees the link and gives you more info.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Whiteshepherds said:


> Way out of my league, but will bump and hope someone else sees the link and gives you more info.


Thanks. 

I'm trying to make the best, most informed decision possible. I totally willing to go further out, many people here have recommended Meerhout and their only 2 1/2 hrs from me, and I'd also be willing to go to Dallas about 4 hrs away. Just thought I'd see what was in my area first.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

It looks like to me that some of the litters are working lines, and others show lines. They seem to breed both, but from the quick look at pedigrees, from the registered kennel names and body types of the dogs, they do not seem to mix the types. So they breed working line to working line, and show line to show line.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Lucia!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Oh, I went back to check a few things - looks like "de la renaissance" is a different kennel than the vom renaissance. How confusing! 

"de la renaissance" kennels seem to be German Show lines.

Vom Renaissance look like working lines, bred on some well-known and widely used dogs.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks again. I been reading so much today my mind is going mushy.:crazy:
This is very important to me and I'm weirdo researching, so I've been on the computer literally all day researching breeders, Schutzhund training, etc.
Meeting Rod in person today and his dogs I left feeling good. I'm in no rush to make a decision. I want a quality working lines pup, from the right breeder, knowing we'll be right for each other. Guess I'll keep researching.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Yes, I would say that the odds of getting a good working dog from his dogs with these lines are very high. Is it possible to get a bad dog out of his dogs???yes, but the genetics are on your side and that's what will be passed to the litter. I would suggest seeing the dogs that are propsed to be parents....your gut will tell you if they are sound dogs...don't need a PH,D for that. The bloodlines are good for working if the parents appear suitable. Inquire on hip/elbow information.


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

not much on the database or OFA for them.....Kimon Conneford was NZ and used - and hard to say if they have had alot of litter or only a few - a "B" dog from 2002 is the sire of a "B" dog in 2009....working lines....don't recognize the kennel name 

If they are part of a good club, you will get help with the pup....Meerhut is definitely more well known.....

Lee


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks Lee.


----------



## rblanshan (Jun 23, 2011)

I know I sent you a private message, but I thought I would post this in case anyone else in the area was looking. I got my dog from Kathleen Kimberlin, in the Spring area. Her website is www.germanshepherdpups.co and I really like her. Her website doesn't have a lot of information yet, but she is still working on it. Her contact info is on the website. She is very active in Sch. and show and breeds for those reasons, and keeps the best prospects for herself. My dog she co-owned, so my dog did not live with her for the first year. Kathleen took her when she was a year old until we met and I took her. Unfortunately, my dog does have heartworms and Kathleen was just as shocked as I was. She had tested her and had her on heartworm treatment the whole time she had her. We think she picked up heartworms right before Kathleen took her. However, Kathleen is paying for the treatment (I didn't even have to ask, she immediately said she would). What's even more amazing is I did not have a contract with her, so legally she did not have to pay for anything. Not only is she paying for it, but she has met me for all the vet visits because she wanted to hear what the vet said...and checks in every couple days to see how my baby is doing. I have seen a few of her other dogs, and if I could have taken them home without my husband divorcing me, I would. Yes, I have had a few issues with Irsa in regards to agression, but Irsa has settled down in the last month and I think it will just take time. I wouldn't call her agressive, I do think she was scared and still settling in as she has been doing much better. These are my dog's parents so other's can see an example of the lines Kathleen is involved in:

V Enschi vom Ricah Haus, Sch 1, kkl
VA Ork vom Werther-Muhle, Sch III, kkl

So, for anyone in the Houston area looking for a GSD, I highly recommend her!


----------



## DaveWallerCB (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------

